# Pigeons on roof



## Begeon 9 (Mar 8, 2007)

Can pigeons damage roofs. The people nest store told me the pigeons are ruining his roof.I don't no what to do should I stop feeding them. Please Help.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If there were thousands, I suppose it's possible. If it's only 20 or so, then not too likely. What are you doing... feeding pigeons in your yard and they're landing temporarily on your neighbor's roof before they fly down to eat and he's giving you grief about it?

Pidgey


----------



## Begeon 9 (Mar 8, 2007)

There are about 5 or 6 Pigeons that come every morning to my feeder. Most the time they would eat then fly away. Lately I've see them staying around. He also said the noise thy make wakes him up in the morning. I got upset & told him to buy a plastic owl & put it on his roof. I think someone told me that works. Pegeon 9


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It works for awhile but unless you move it a lot, they get used to them. Well, you probably need to keep the peace with the neighbor so you might consider slowly moving the area that you feed them at to train them to a different place to stage from. You might try working them out to your driveway or something like that.

Pidgey


----------



## Begeon 9 (Mar 8, 2007)

I will try that. I thank you for your help. If it would come to I have to stop feeding them. Would they be alright. Begeon 9


----------



## Begeon 9 (Mar 8, 2007)

Update. I decided not to move the bird feeder. Because my bother came to see me & said if I had it there before the new nabor moved in I don't have to do nothing. So far so good he hasn't said anything.I'm so happy :>) Begeon9


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

It's good to hear that your neighbor hasn't complained any more. Technically your brother is right that the neighbor moved in after you and, by default, should know about the existing features in the neighborhood. Monitor the number of pigeons that come to your feeder as a major increase in the flock size could aggravate the neighbor again. I don't think it's the noise as much as the potential for poop streaks and plops that the neighbor is objecting to, because 5 or 6 pigeons are just not capable of making that level of noise (unlike crows or jays that certainly have some very loud vocals). 
Consider moving the feeder further from the neighbor's yard if possible, as Pidgey suggested. Birds enjoy lining up on phone and cable lines to scope out the action so perhaps you could move the feeder closer to the lines if you have overhead utilities in your area. That might make the roof less attractive as a resting spot (and make the neighbor happier).


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Begeon 9 said:


> Update. I decided not to move the bird feeder. Because my bother came to see me & said if I had it there before the new nabor moved in I don't have to do nothing. So far so good he hasn't said anything.I'm so happy :>) Begeon9



Well, if you followed your brother's rationale, you could have loud parties til
4:00a.m. in the morning every night and not stop when your neighbor complains that it keeps them up all night every night because you were there first but local codes and ordinances just don't work that way. They are in place all the time for everyone.

I don't know what your specific set of ordinances are that might apply here, but there could be more than one. The other reality is that over time,
the 6 pigeons that feed at your feeder could turn to twenty and your neighbor will really be fuming then. I would think about moving the group to another location around your house or yard for feeding, you might not be able to stop them from cooing, but if they aren't on his roof he might feel as though you tried to do something for him and let the issue drop. 

Some cities have noise ordinances in place from 9:00p.m.-6:00a.m. and 
a given city may have ordinances about the kinds of birds that one is
allowed to feed at their feeder. He could also find someone in city government to 
complain to about the roof. I'd be most concerned about that issue.

fp


----------



## Begeon 9 (Mar 8, 2007)

My bother is not rational & would not cause trouble for anyone. Maybe I said it wrong. I would never cause trouble for anyone. I have two little dogs & when I leave them out I don't let them bark to cause any problems,so I will try to move the bird feeder if I have to. I lived here for 16 years. I never had a party & never well. I don't even care if the nabors have party's & blast the music I close my door & mind my own business. I feed also wild birds & I hate taken the feeder away for them also. I will keep my eyes on it & decide what to do. Beheon 9


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

It's not you, Begeon, that we would worry about. It sounds like you are doing your best to be a good neighbor and have always done so.
Like FP says, there are lots of rules and conditions that apply to almost every city and even rural development. Just know the rules and ordinances in your housing development or city so that if the time comes, you are better informed and won't be helpless. If you are in a condo or apt situation, things can be a bit tougher than in your own house with a yard. Hopefully the neighbor will see the beauty in all the birds one day.


----------



## Begeon 9 (Mar 8, 2007)

I was sitting here thinking about the pigeons having baby's & just how bad it could get. So I went out & took the feeder. I Heard about this women that lives in the next town from me & she has lots of pigeons. So I'm hopping they will go there.The rest of the birds I hope will be able to find food know that it is spring. Maybe I can throw some seed on the ground every know & then. It wasn't easy for me to do this, but its better know then when it gets cold out.I'll keep the bird bath out there so they can have water. I hope this works.Thanks for the help & I do own my home but I don't want to cause trouble. Begeon


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, I'm sorry you felt like you had no alternative  but I can certainly understand. You're right, with spring and summer here, food is easier to find especially if there are grass seed heads and other things for them to eat. I never had a pigeon sit on my feeder, only the ground to pick up the waste left by the other birds. I don't have pigeons right now, only doves. 
Pigeons prefer a nice flock to be with and reclusive places to nest, so chances are that your spot was just a breakfast stop since there were so few of them. 
I know it was a hard decision but spreading seed on the ground is a nice alternative. I'm so glad you're keeping the birdbath as water is critical for all birds that are typical backyard birds. Perhaps when the weather gets colder, you can start feeding again.


----------



## Begeon 9 (Mar 8, 2007)

When the pigeons first started showing up they also would eat off the ground & still do. After they ate they would fly away.Then one got hurt in my yard & I went out & got it & put him in a cage on tell I had a vet look at him. I thought he had broke his wing. But the vet said it was OK. So I keep him in for about a week then let him go with his friends who where waiting for him on my nabors roof. After that happened they started staying around.If you don't mind I would like to ask you is there a bird seed out there that pigeons won't eat. When the nabor was telling me about the pigeons his wife said she was going to feed the birds also but with bird seed that pigeons won't eat.I myself never heard of this kinda seed.Your right maybe in the winter I can feed them again.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, Begeon 9, now I just feel awful about you not feeding them at all any
more. I was hoping that you could just move it to another location that would take them away from the side that the cranky neighbor was on. I never thought of you as the problem, but a cranky neighbor can really be troublesome as they live right there and never seem to go away, lol. 

I hope there is some way that you can figure out that will enable you to continue to feed all of the birds on a side of the house that is away from these folks and continue to enjoy the company of the birds. 
Just because they don't like pigeons doesn't mean that you should completely
give in to their demands, just means that you should make sure you do know 
what your local ordinances are so that you have covered your bases.

It's not illegal for me to feed the pigeons in this area in one city, but then
another city over, it is and I can get fined. Just important to know how much
milage they can get from their dislike of pigeons so you don't find yourself in a situation that you would regret.

fp


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

There are two sides to the issue of feeding feral animals or birds. Most 'experts" would advise againest feeding feral birds and animals as it disrupts the normal life cycle. In the case of feral pigeons, you are increasing the population by feeding them. More feral pigeons=more control=more dead pigeons. 

Those pigeons were not damaging any roofs, it was the droppings that people have a problem with. If there was a single bird on the roof, maybe no one would notice, but as soon as you have a pair and then young in the nest, you will soon have a pile of droppings. 

At our local park it was geese and ducks....people would come and feed them, and it seemed nice, when there were only 15 or 20, when there were hundreds, they and their droppings took over the park. They would stay here year round looking for handouts...park looked like a disaster.

Now, several years later, with no feeding...we have the park back. What was going on before, was not "natural".


----------



## Begeon 9 (Mar 8, 2007)

When I got up this morning I looked out the window to see the birds looking back at me. I couldn't take it so out I went & put lots of seed on the ground under this tree I have. Where the seed is know the nabor can't see, & the pigeons can't see where the feed is from the nabors roof. But know there not on his roof there on my roof & the other nabor who don't care if there on the roof. They all ate, wild birds & pigeons & took off. They ate better & finished all the seed, most the time they don't. So I'll try that for awhile & if I see them on his roof I'll move it. Maybe this can work better because there not staying around like they use to. Also there is no problem feeding pigeons in this area. Bev


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Bev,

When you've fed the birds in the past, has it been at all different times during the day? 

If so, the birds will arrive early and wait around a long time, all day in fact, so they will not miss their chance at receiving a meal.

I had this problem myself when I did not have a "set" time for feeding them. The problem was solved when I began feeding them the very first thing in the morning every day like clockwork, and no more for the rest of the day, no matter what. The birds soon learned that the food was available ONLY early in the mornings and then there would be no more until the next day. Once they realized this (and it only took a few days,) they would arrive early, eat, and then leave.

Try this....it might work for you too.

Linda


----------



## Begeon 9 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Linda' I do only feed them in the morning. But I would put food in the bird feeder & food on the ground so they would come back all day long. But you are right,when I only put food on the ground they eat everything & go. So I guess thats what I was doing wrong.To much food.Everything is going good so far. I don't always get up at the same time in the morning. But I well make a set time. Thanks Bev


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Bev, so the pijies gave you the 'break your heart' look did they? Well, I'm glad that things seem to be working out and that everyone seems to be getting what they want out of the situation....especially you and the pijies.

fp


----------



## Begeon 9 (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes they did lol. Even the nabor is happy. He said he didn't mean to cause me a problem & not to worry about it. So everything is alright. I want to thank you all for your help. This Pigeon forum is really great, I'm so glad I found it. Bev


----------



## joefi2 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Old Timer*

Ok Folks I Raise Pigeons I Have About 30 On My Loft Roof Every Day They Are Up There For About 1/2 To 1 Hour A Day I Look At The Roof And There Might Be A Little Poop Up There But When It Rain Or It Gets Hard It Rolls Of.. Keep Feeding Your Little Friends I Have A Feeder For Finches And Doves And One For Sparrowa And Black Birds Also Have 3 Bird Baths In Back Yard They Depend On Them The Water In Gutters Are Staned And Cause Germs ,if Its Not The Pigeons He Will Complain About Something Else 4 Or 5 Birds Are No Problem I Have Neighbors All Around Here With Feeders And The Wild Pigeon Are There Every Day And As Long As My Birds Dont Get Wind Of A New Place To Eat Good And As Far As A Feed That Pigeons Dont Eat It Would Be Peas Put The Other Birs Wont Eat Them Eather Pigeons Are Grain Eaters And They Eat [everything]even Pea,s When Hungry


----------

